# Molnia 3602 Balance Staff



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Obtained few watches as spares & Repair, one being a Molnia 3602 Pocket Watch, which as usual Balance Staff is broke i know the part is U3210, but finding hard to source, can anyone tell me if the 3602A is the same staff ? .

O


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Would like to add in the Bestfit Catalogue has 2739 for the Staff


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

stdape said:


> Obtained few watches as spares & Repair, one being a Molnia 3602 Pocket Watch, which as usual Balance Staff is broke i know the part is U3210, but finding hard to source, can anyone tell me if the 3602A is the same staff ? .
> 
> O


 https://www.ebay.com/itm/One-NOS-Balance-Staff-for-Russian-watch-Molnija-3602/253207233613?_


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks for that, i see a few but prices seemed high. There is one in CousinsUK for £3.50 bit is for the 3602a was not sure if was same as 3602. The link seems more reasonably priced, only a cheap pocket watch, but the movement seems a nice quality.


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi there,

Unfortunatelly, 3602A staff will not fit 3602. 3602A is a slim movement, the lenght of the staff is 2.95 mm, and the lenght of 3602 staff is 3.80 mm.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Ah thank you for that, answers that question.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

> You need Ronda # 5214. the 3602 staff is longer than the 3602A


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks Simon. Will note number down.


----------

